# Un55b 6000 or 7000



## erick26 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I ran into a little problem when I was in the service menu. I was trying to turn off CE dimming but by mistake my HDMI calibration was touched and it reported failure. I was able to fix the problem but I would like to know, when you go into the service menu which is mute 182 power to get in, just scroll down to ADC/WB, scroll down again to ADC results and let me know your results. Thank you guys.


----------



## erick26 (Nov 6, 2009)

anybody


----------

